# New Server



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Since we moved to the new server, I appear to have less green bars under my name....

I am hugely disappointed in this


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

what are the green bars for..?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> what are the green bars for..?


The size of your E-Penis.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Afghan said:


> The size of your E-Penis.


Mine is 5 times as big as both of yours


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Tassotti said:


> Since we moved to the new server, I appear to have less green bars under my name....
> 
> I am hugely disappointed in this


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/143986-reputation-icons-updated.html


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

i need mine enlarged, will you pump it up lol



Afghan said:


> The size of your E-Penis.


----------

